# 24" gaming monitor under 15k budget



## deadkiss 009 (Oct 2, 2017)

1. Budget?       15K
2. Display type and size?        IPS 24"
3. Primary use of Tv/monitor?        Gaming
4. Ports Required?        HDMI
5. Preferred choice of brand?            LG/HP/Samsung/Dell
6. Any TV/monitor in consideration?          HP 24ES 23.8-inch LED, 
LG 24MP88HV-S 24-inch Slim IPS LCD, 
Samsung LC24F390FHWXXL 23.6-inch Curved LED
7. Any other info that you want to share. I have a gaming PC with Sapphire RX 480 nitro graphics card and want a good monitor preferably in 24" screen size for gaming. If budget doesn't permit, I am willing to step down to a 22" model, but I need a monitor that will deliver me great viewing experience. And please tell me if the present choice of monitors are good or not.


----------



## TheSloth (Jan 11, 2018)

I have similar query. Have been looking for monitor to for a friend. He also has RX480. Could anyone suggest something in 15K range? @SaiyanGoku @Minion


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 11, 2018)

LG 23MP68VQ-P - 23 INCH 99% sRGB AMD FREESYNC GAMING MONITOR (5Ms RESPONSE TIME, 60Hz REFRESH RATE, FHD IPS PANEL)
*www.mdcomputers.in/monitor/samsung-24-inch-amd-freesync-gaming-ls24f350fhwxxl.html
*www.mdcomputers.in/monitor/samsung-24-inch-amd-freesync-gaming-lc24f390fhwxxl.html

These appear to be only options with freesync and good panels (avoid TN ) in this budget.


----------



## ULTRON 17 (Jan 11, 2018)

Bro, also try this model GAMING MONITOR LG 24MP59G 24" INCH IPS BLACK

It also has Display port to. In Budget also.
It's a new model from Lg , 1ms with Motion Blur Reduction and 5 ms(High).

*www.amazon.in/LG-Gaming-24MP59G-24-inch-Monitor/dp/B06XDY3SJF

GAMING MONITOR LG 24MP59G 24" INCH 1MS IPS BLACK

LG 24 inch HD LED Backlit IPS Panel Gaming Monitor Price in India - Buy LG 24 inch HD LED Backlit IPS Panel Gaming Monitor online at Flipkart.com


----------



## TheSloth (Jan 11, 2018)

How is it better than models suggested in above your post?
I am seeing LG MP68VQ model quite often suggested here so I would trust it more.


----------



## ULTRON 17 (Jan 11, 2018)

Dude , i said also try this not saying better. Just give more options. Try *Local Market rates* also.
Lg MP68VQ is also good.


----------



## TheSloth (Jan 11, 2018)

I understood dude. Just asked if is it really better than other models which are already in market for quite some time ,as  we can get more reviews on them. Didn't mean any offense  I will check the details and then decide. My friend said he will be getting it from Czech. I just have to suggest him some model. Been seeing MP60VQ model around here so I was quite sure about that


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 11, 2018)

ULTRON 17 said:


> Bro, also try this model GAMING MONITOR LG 24MP59G 24" INCH IPS BLACK
> 
> It also has Display port to. In Budget also.
> It's a new model from Lg , 1ms with Motion Blur Reduction and 5 ms(High).
> ...


Seems good on paper. Didn't knew any budget monitors would have displayport (ironic because it is royalty free unlike HDMI).


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 11, 2018)

2K more and you can get a 1440p panel.
LENOVO L24Q-10 - 23.8 INCH MONITOR (4MS RESPONSE TIME, QHD IPS PANEL)

23.8" Lenovo L24q-10 - Specifications

Downside :
No VESA
1 year warranty.
Its lenovo.

Also, 24 inch @ 1440p will be a good experience.


----------



## TheSloth (Jan 11, 2018)

How will it be for gaming after 3 yrs with a RX480 as he won't be upgrading any component. 1440p seems a bit much for this GPU.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 11, 2018)

I just suggested because getting a 1440p at this price point is next to impossible, that too an IPS with 99% sRGB.
He can still run stuff at 1080p. Less demanding titles would easily run at 1440p60fps for him (like esports games)
Not to forget, that added pixel density for desktop work


----------



## gta5 (Jan 12, 2018)

that monitor unfortunately doesn't have Freesync also.. don't skip Freesync as he already has Rx 480 ..

 it  also in a way prolongs life of GPU as even 40-45 Fps with freesync will feel  very smooth when GPU won't be able to keep up with newer games  .. Get a freesync monitor that supports a very wide Freesync range on the low side , many LG MP68VQ support freesync from 40 -75FPS range ,  see if you can get a monitor that supports  30fps range and if possible  make sure it has support for LFC ( Low Framerate compensation ) ..


compare , search around , read reviews( youtube, reddit,forums etc )  and then decide ..

as per this review from tweakers you can get 33-75 HZ range with LFC...  but please search extensively before buying.. and look out for other models as well.. just posting this for info

LG 24MP59G-P Zwart - Reviews - Tweakers


----------



## TheSloth (Jan 28, 2018)

Yesterday my friend received the LG 23MP68VQ, ordered from Amazon for 13300INR. THANKS ALOT for all the suggestions guys


----------

